# Lighted Arrow Nocks



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

For the price nockturnals are great but if you have the money then firenocks are much better quality and will last longer


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Home made gold tip nock with a bobber light in it cheap brighter and isnt hard to make go look on youtube on how to make a lighted nock


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the nockturnals< i like the burt cyotes too


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nocturnal


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Nockturnals. My friend has the tracer nocks and to turn them off you need to pull them out of your arrow a little bit and twist them.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

sightmaster said:


> Nockturnals. My friend has the tracer nocks and to turn them off you need to pull them out of your arrow a little bit and twist them.


*Correction and clarification on lighted nocks on the market*
Tracer need magnet as it is a reed switch based system
Lumenok uses the shaft as part of the engagement system (thus you need to pull it a little bit). twisting Lumenok will easily break the contact wire
Nockturnal uses the fishing bobber light and need a pin at the end of the nock to be pushed by the string and also a hole so you can use a knife to flip the switch to shut off
LaserEye is very similar to the Nocturnal as it also uses a fishing bobber light, which the switch of the bobber is glue to the nock so you pull the nock to switch it off
Archer Flame is very similar to LaerEye except one need to glue a stopper in the shaft so it is be pushed against to switch on
Po-Nock is another design that is very similar to Archer Flame
Allen Silverstar is very similar to Lumenok except it is not even as reliable as Lumenok as it used a metal ring and wire contact system.
afterburns is an exact copy of Nockturnal but cheaper

Firenock and Lightning nock that I made are a different story. Not to bore you with the detail. They are at least twice if not 4 time the price of others. Want to know more? you can learn more about it at www.firenock.com.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the nockturnals also they are a lot more simple to use than the other lighted nock brands and are very bright


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

when I had some I had the easton lighted nocks, they are pretty cool, theyre called tracer and they have one now that has a replaceable battery in them.
another good lighted nock is the firenock. they are kinda pricy I think but they are really good from what I've heard.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

TeamBackwoods said:


> Who has imput on Lighted Arrow Nocks? I like the Nocturnal Lighted Nocks. Any Prefrences?


we gotta try firenocks next year


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats what i thought, i want the target ones


----------

